# Fish Spout



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Found this while digging through some old faucets we have laying around. Looks like it could have been a tub filler. Gonna have to find a use for it. Going to try to find the valves tomorrow.


----------



## supakingDFW (Aug 19, 2014)

That thing is awesome!


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

You think that is awesome, check out what I found while trying to find info on it. Pics aren't mine, found on the www. Can you say pimptastic!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I've got a New York City customer with a Italianate style weekend home on a hill overlooking the Connecticut River who spends a lot of time in the shops in the city finding faucets like that. He gets them fixed/restored then brings them up for installation in his weekend home.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I had a very similar looking, if not exact match, lav faucet set until recently. Homeowner had me replace the faucet with a modern one and I couldn't bring myself to recycle it for many years. Finally hit a slow spot in our schedule recently and carried a couple of tons of brass/copper to the scrap yard. That faucet was in the brass pile.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

chonkie said:


> You think that is awesome, check out what I found while trying to find info on it. Pics aren't mine, found on the www. Can you say pimptastic!


This house?

From a blog post four years ago....

http://lisalaneproject.blogspot.com/2010_04_01_archive.html


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

That looks like Artistic Brass
Phylrich still makes fish
http://www.phylrich.com/products/deck-tub-set-k1101m/
as does P.E. Guerin
http://www.peguerin.com/products.php?product_id=293
and Altman's
http://www.altmansproducts.com/index.php/usereu/product/1/p1717


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Red, if he wants to buy it I would be willing to sell it. It's a pretty heavy spout. Yes the pics were from that lisa lane blog. It is a Phylrich. They sell a different style now, didn't see this style any more.


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

I'm totally going to put full length mirrors around my soaker tub. Nothing negative can come from that. 

After adding a fishy spout, naturally.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

If that fish spout could only talk, think of the crazy stories it would tell. Don't forget the pink carpet and frilly stuff. I wonder how much pee is soaked into the carpet and pad around that toilet.


----------



## Plumbtastic1 (Jul 5, 2014)

Pimptastic indeed!

from the long lost app


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I think it's not Phylrich.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

chonkie said:


> Red, if he wants to buy it I would be willing to sell it. It's a pretty heavy spout. Yes the pics were from that lisa lane blog. It is a Phylrich. They sell a different style now, didn't see this style any more.


I'll e-mail him the pic so he can see it...
I'm concerned about what looks like corrosion on the threads below...

Is it? How bad is it? Close up pic if you can please....


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Here's a few closeups as of now. The threads don't seem bad. They just have some dried putty near the base. The end has solder on it, no corrosion. I'll clean it up better in the morning and get a better idea of condition and get a new pic.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I stand corrected. Phylrich it is.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Cleaned up some more. The third thread from the base is a little messed up, the rest are good. It's hard to tell if it's a nipple in female, or if the threads are a part of the spout and I'm not going to put wrenches on it to find out.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

The rain in Spain falls mainly on the plain.


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

Make it sing like billy the bass


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

We did a project in Las Vegas where all of the faucets and valves were male and female genitals.

Mark


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

ToUtahNow said:


> We did a project in Las Vegas where all of the faucets and valves were male and female genitals.
> 
> Mark


No pics?


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

ToUtahNow said:


> We did a project in Las Vegas where all of the faucets and valves were male and female genitals.
> 
> Mark


At someone's house or like at the bunny ranch?


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

chonkie said:


> At someone's house or like at the bunny ranch?


Multi million dollar condo in a 30+ story high rise.

Mark


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Remember guys, this is art.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Too bad I'm getting errors on my other photos


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Trying for two more


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

That's crazy.


----------

